# New ozone 8, Neutron 2,



## novaburst (Oct 6, 2017)

So then will the mixes and mastering get better


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 6, 2017)

Don’t know but iZotope is definitely going to be richer.
Considering I bought Neutron Advanced 10 months ago,
updating is quite expensive atm.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 6, 2017)

True, even their current upgrade sale prices seem more like their competition's regular upgrade prices. It's all the more difficult to look at this as a deal on the heels of Slate's recent everything subscription discount, Waves' 25th Anniversary sale prices, and Eventide spinoff Newfangled Audio's great introductory pricing.

Nonetheless, iZotope makes great products; and I'm sure that they'll have more than a few takers for their October sale on these new releases.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 7, 2017)

Splice.com are now offering both on a rent-to-own basis, 14.99 per month. FYI.

https://www.theverge.com/tech/2017/10/6/16431394/splice-dj-plugins-ozone-8-neutron-2


----------



## GtrString (Oct 7, 2017)

I dont like upgrading as often as izotope suggests, so the frequency of their upgrades have made me less keen on their products over the years.

Recently, Eventide have also released some tough competition with the Elevate bundle, so Ive abandoned ship, Im afraid..


----------



## Quasar (Oct 7, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> Don’t know but iZotope is definitely going to be richer.
> Considering I bought Neutron Advanced 10 months ago,
> updating is quite expensive atm.


This is pretty much how I feel about it. Plus, you'd need a full-time office staff just to keep track of their constant, confusing array of so-called loyalty discounts, deals and specials, and if I login to their website I see coupons for products I already own, since they don't seem to sync anything to your purchase history...

...But they do make quality audio tools. I wouldn't dispute that.


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 7, 2017)

Quasar said:


> ...But they do make quality audio tools. I wouldn't dispute that.


Totally agree.
That said, I'm really going for some alternatives from now on.
Personally, I do not like this business model.
Elevate bundle is a first step in that direction for me.
I also begun using some MeldaProduction products and finding them really powerful.
Steep learning curve for sure, but seriously rewarding.
Once one gets the point, it applies to the hole thing.
Dev is one guy listening/connecting with users.
Could almost say exact opposite from iZotope?
Frequent discounts, frequent update (some may find too much...).
He's also thinking about something he calls the "mixing revolution".
Don't know if it'll ever happen, but he's definitely someone that could bring some neat novelty about it.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 7, 2017)

I only got Ozone 7 a few months ago and didn't really have time to explore it. Now this comes a bit early... Not too fond of that either.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 7, 2017)

Its very advance with what Izotope have implemented in these plugins, kind of seems like a word spelling check,

all in all I am not sure why all these features could not have been free updates implemented on Ozone 6 and Neutron


----------



## Quasar (Oct 7, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> Totally agree.
> That said, I'm really going for some alternatives from now on.
> Personally, I do not like this business model.
> Elevate bundle is a first step in that direction for me.
> ...



I'm a huge fan of MeldaProduction. Powerful effects, many of which reveal a great deal of creative imagination for trippy sonic manipulation beyond the usual categories and labels, and they offer free lifetime updates for anything you buy and have righteous, unintrusive CP. My only problem with them is I haven't quite yet gotten over that "hump" in terms of the learning curve. But that's on me, not a criticism of MP.

I always check out whatever 4 plugs are 50% off each week, and once in a while get one if I can see a reason to have it. MAutoDynamicEQ is still my favorite match eq.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 7, 2017)

Still on Ozone 5, Trash 2 , Alloy 2 ,and Nectar because I just can't mandate paying these upgrade prices. I've decided to just cord the cord so to speak with Izotope . The prices to upgrade them has become absurd anymore( are they in bed with Apple or something?). $300 just to upgrade to Loyalty bundle 2 which only gives you versions 7 advanced of Ozone and neutron (with no upgrade path to version 8?? ) and almost $400 for the new O2N2 or whatever that bundle is I'd be fine with $50 - $75 to upgrade what I already have if the new versions were worth it . But $300-$400 , c'mon! And no upgrade from Alloy2 to Neutron (which replaced Alloy apparently). And why do the standard versions of Ozone and Neutrin not come with individual vst plugins ?? Maybe one day I'll get RX for sampling cleanup but that will be it unless they come to their senses and offer better upgrade plans and prices for their non RX products and existing customers .


----------



## Vastman (Oct 7, 2017)

Posted elsewhere but relevant here :

"These early prices are just absurd. I own everything advanced, all except RX, and they want over 400$ to upgrade? Hell, Neutron isn't even a year old!

Assume these are priced for big wigs /studios so I'll wait for better offers or just move on.. What I have is fine!

In the mean time, just purchased https://www.eventideaudio.com/products/plugins/mastering/elevate-bundle (Elevate) from Eventide a new mastering tool that is amazing for under $80... Izotope better watch its back!“

Note... The above link has a number of great videos and you can get a 30 day free trial. I bought it after working with it for one evening... It's fantastic


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 7, 2017)

Wouldn't be so bad if they would have had an upgrade path from Alloy to Neutron which was essentially it's replacement .


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 7, 2017)

Vastman said:


> just purchased https://www.eventideaudio.com/products/plugins/mastering/elevate-bundle (Elevate) from Eventide a new mastering tool that is amazing for under $80


$67.15 at JRR Shop until October 31st.

Great bargain! Especially since EQuivocate—which is a pretty cool plugin in its own right—is thrown in for free.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 7, 2017)

I just purchase the even versions of Native Instruments Komplete—and skip the odd—to save money. I may do the same with iZotope upgrades.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice to see all this bringning some interest toward Newfangled Audio, more alternatives being a good thing for users.


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 7, 2017)

Quasar said:


> ...MAutoDynamicEQ is still my favorite match eq.


Yes, pretty neat.
MXXX also deserves some attention, some potential around there.


----------



## Vastman (Oct 8, 2017)

Geoff Grace said:


> $67.15 at JRR Shop until October 31st.
> 
> Great bargain! Especially since EQuivocate—which is a pretty cool plugin in its own right—is thrown in for free.
> 
> ...


Yep! That's where I got it... wasn't home and mobile so couldn't remember/post the best deal. Thanks!


----------



## Vastman (Oct 8, 2017)

Geoff Grace said:


> I just purchase the even versions of Native Instruments Komplete—and skip the odd—to save money. I may do the same with iZotope upgrades.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


I agree... having upgraded to Ozone 7 advanced at a too high price already while those with Ozone 1 get the same deal for 8 rubs me the wrong way... in the mean time, upgraded to T-Racks 5 for $70 and got Elevate!


----------



## Fleer (Oct 8, 2017)

Thought it was an upgrade from Ozone 5-7?


----------



## AllanH (Oct 8, 2017)

This is really a hard upgrade to buy into in view of the price. I'm surprised that Izotope don't choose to entice customers who want to stay current.


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 8, 2017)

This is certainly one to struggle with. I have Music Production Bundle 2...which I already owned most of it when I upgraded for $250 last year. I could not figure out exactly what I paid for. 

I already have most of T-Racks, Fabfilter Bundle, MAudio bundle, as well as MPB2, and would definitely struggle to justify a $299 upgrade to Music Production Suite...


----------



## JT (Oct 8, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> This is certainly one to struggle with. I have Music Production Bundle 2...which I already owned most of it when I upgraded for $250 last year. I could not figure out exactly what I paid for.
> 
> I already have most of T-Racks, Fabfilter Bundle, MAudio bundle, as well as MPB2, and would definitely struggle to justify a $299 upgrade to Music Production Suite...


This is exactly the situation I was in, I had the Music Production Bundle 2, upgrade to the Suite for $299. The inclusion of RX standard kicked it in for me. In the old Bundle, there was a mini RX package. I thought I'd never use it, but sure enough I had a problem track that this little plugin saved. So by have RX standard ready whenever I need it made the purchase worthwhile.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Oct 8, 2017)

I think they miss a 'complete-my-bundle' thing. I bought Music Production Bundle 2 when it came out and bought RX6 standard seperately. I see a huge step forward to Ozone. In addition I see nothing that seems genuinely worth any upgrade price for neutron. Including RX standard in Music Production Suite is definately nice ... but for users that already have Music Production Bundle 2 and RX that is less than perfect.


----------



## JC_ (Oct 8, 2017)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> I think they miss a 'complete-my-bundle' thing. I bought Music Production Bundle 2 when it came out and bought RX6 standard seperately. I see a huge step forward to Ozone. In addition I see nothing that seems genuinely worth any upgrade price for neutron. Including RX standard in Music Production Suite is definately nice ... but for users that already have Music Production Bundle 2 and RX that is less than perfect.



They do offer the ability to sell your licenses (you could sell your individual RX after getting the bundle) but that's just an extra pain the butt for a lot of people.

I will say regarding Neutron: the Visual Mixer seems pretty badass. I hope Steinberg comes out with something similar for Cubase. I haven't actually used it yet but just looking at it makes me think this is something all DAW's should have had all along.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 8, 2017)

What is that visual mixer? Panning for l/r and reverb for back/front?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Oct 8, 2017)

no reverb in the visual mixer, no distance simulation, no surround... Still a nice thing but nothing too fancy


----------



## JC_ (Oct 8, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> What is that visual mixer? Panning for l/r and reverb for back/front?



The front to back is volume (like turning faders up or down). You can also control stereo width of tracks as well. Another feature is "Snapshots: Save and recall versions of your mix so that you can experiment with different variations of your music" so you potentially could throw together a few different ways of panning and balancing your track and then go back and compare them all with the press of a button. I still haven't used it but that's pretty cool if it does what it says it does.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 8, 2017)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> I think they miss a 'complete-my-bundle' thing.


PSP is stellar in that regard. They just sent me an email advertising their delay plugins for $29 each, but if you already own other PSP products, the discount is even greater. The more PSP you own, the steeper the discount—even on sales prices!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 8, 2017)

That does sound kind of cool. Hmmm, I'll look a little more into it. I've been feeling like the upgrade price is asking a bit much (I have Neutron adv and Zone adv) but need to look at it more...




JC_ said:


> The front to back is volume (like turning faders up or down). You can also control stereo width of tracks as well. Another feature is "Snapshots: Save and recall versions of your mix so that you can experiment with different variations of your music" so you potentially could throw together a few different ways of panning and balancing your track and then go back and compare them all with the press of a button. I still haven't used it but that's pretty cool if it does what it says it does.


----------



## JC_ (Oct 8, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> That does sound kind of cool. Hmmm, I'll look a little more into it. I've been feeling like the upgrade price is asking a bit much (I have Neutron adv and Zone adv) but need to look at it more...



I would maybe demo it or ask around to see how the CPU usage is. I only used Neutron 1 for maybe a week after getting the MPB2 because the CPU usage was way too high to be useful to me.

I agree about their upgrade pricing. It's peculiar that they have all that marketing hype going on to draw people in and then price it out of range for most of their user-base. It makes me think that they don't actually want tons of people using it at this point in time.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm holding off for now. O7N1 works fine for me and Christmas is right around the corner where we will hopefully see a much more significant price drop. What they are asking now, especially with N1 being less than a year old, is just wrong IMO.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 9, 2017)

Also got some discount from the Neutron but I think I'll pass it, really.

Read this thread. I don't have any fancey stuff, but I do have all the plugs from Komplete10U - got a super crazy deal price on K10U and mostly use Damage and all the libraries, only touched the reverb plugins which are good and some EQ and Compressor. Softtube stuff.

I kind of like Neutron but sometimes the track assistant sucks.
Got really interested in Elevate now and you can get an even cheaper crossgrade price from the free EQ:
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-computers/1180014-awesome-limiter-elevate-eventide.html

How much better can Neutron 2 be? Dunno, 89 bucks is kind of expensive, already paid that price once. Think I'll just keep that and not give any more money to iZotope...kind of.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 9, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> How much better can Neutron 2 be?



I think this is the big question, Izotope are implementing some very advanced mixing software, at an alarming speed, it seems even before everyone gets the hang of there existing plugins a new version of the same plugin arrives, thier developers seem to be having a burst of inspired inovation. 

Never went for the new ozone and neutron and still have alloy 2 and ozone 5. 

I am wondering are these newer advanced plugins for better sounding mixes and mastering or is it for speed and efficiency,

Better sounding mixes can be very objective.

But it would be nice to see say ozone 5 or alloy 2 pitted against Ozone 8 and neutron, what type of mixes and mastering results the two would give, would be interesting.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Oct 9, 2017)

I've held off Neutron and Ozone for quite a while, seriously considering a crossgrade from RX5/Nectar 2. Although granted, I'm struggling to see the worth in upgrading from N1 to N2 for those who have already bought N1.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 9, 2017)

novaburst said:


> I think this is the big question, Izotope are implementing some very advanced mixing software, at an alarming speed, it seems even before everyone gets the hang of there existing plugins a new version of the same plugin arrives, thier developers seem to be having a burst of inspired inovation.



I belive it's called venture capital... 
But yeah this is a problem with many developers recently. New versions, more money, no bug fixes, everyone loses except the board members and capital fat-cats. (Once upon a time I lived this world on the development side. Trust me, IT BLOWS.)


----------



## Fleer (Oct 9, 2017)

Please tell!


----------



## storyteller (Oct 9, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> I belive it's called venture capital...
> But yeah this is a problem with many developers recently. New versions, more money, no bug fixes, everyone loses except the board members and capital fat-cats. (Once upon a time I lived this world on the development side. Trust me, IT BLOWS.)


JC, you are so right. When I first got the upgrade email I thought, "Why would Neutron v2 cost the same price as I paid for v1? Maybe I didn't buy in near its release or maybe they've upped their prices." So I went back through iZotope's release announcements for 2015/2016 and I ran across their $7.5 million dollar venture capital announcement. It was obvious what was happening after I read that, and so I decided that I wouldn't play that game. I think certain venture capitalist's do have the right motivations and happen to have money to help others. But in many cases, quick money/profit seems to be the driving force (as it appears in this one). I believe it is more important to get behind the right motivations and not help fuel the wrong ones...


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 9, 2017)

Heard some examples and A/B with Ozone 8, think it was some review guy at youtube, kind of popular channel.
Really liked it and also by the other vids I seen. EQ extra functions is good in EQuivalent so, why not pick it?
79 bucks. And you can have it on seperate tracks for beefing up stuff.


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 9, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> Heard some examples and A/B with Ozone 8, think it was some review guy at youtube, kind of popular channel.
> Really liked it and also by the other vids I seen. EQ extra functions is good in EQuivalent so, why not pick it?
> 79 bucks. And you can have it on seperate tracks for beefing up stuff.


I may be missing something but, were you talking about EQuivocate?


----------



## fixxer49 (Oct 9, 2017)

novaburst said:


> I think this is the big question, Izotope are implementing some very advanced mixing software, at an alarming speed, it seems even before everyone gets the hang of there existing plugins a new version of the same plugin arrives, thier developers seem to be having a burst of inspired inovation.
> 
> Never went for the new ozone and neutron and still have alloy 2 and ozone 5.
> 
> ...


The Master Assistant feature is very intriguing, as is the improved reference track functionality. These alone are more than worth the upgrade price (for my needs, at least.)

Prior to this, I was really disappointed that Ozone 7 removed the ability to save captured EQ curves as Snapshot Sets. Killed my workflow. Even though I have v7 I’ve stayed w/ Ozone v5 ‘til now.

I’m a/b-ing v8 and v5 right now...


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 9, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> I may be missing something but, were you talking about EQuivocate?


Aha! Both! Was speaking of the mastering eq settings in the limiter!


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 9, 2017)

fixxer49 said:


> Prior to this, I was really disappointed that Ozone 7 removed the ability to save captured EQ curves as Snapshot Sets. Killed my workflow. Even though I have v7 I’ve stayed w/ Ozone v5 ‘til now.
> 
> I’m a/b-ing v8 and v5 right now...



Hear ya. This is one of couple few things they threw out with 5 that was a bad decision. It was an amazing comparative tool that let you understand the relationship between busses and instruments in a way that's much easier to make sense of than trying to decipher multiple real time analyzers. Also something I used frequently, and why I still mix 5 with 7. (Imager as well... Band delay was also capable of some amazing stuff if you knew how to use it properly. Throwing this out was also a stupid decision, of which there've been many since version 5...)

I only see Ozone getting more dumbed down from here which is a real shame. Ozone 5 was one of my favorite plugins, one of the best surgical all-around mastering tools. It was in a league of its own in many ways... 7's limiter was an improvement, but I don't like the idea of "one button" mastering.. Totally defeats the entire purpose of learning how to properly master, and does nothing to address metadata which users have been asking for in forums for years now... And frankly no AI will ever do a better job than my own ears...

(Been reading about interesting things about Elevate though. Will be demoing it this week to see how it compares...)


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 9, 2017)

storyteller said:


> JC, you are so right. When I first got the upgrade email I thought, "Why would Neutron v2 cost the same price as I paid for v1? Maybe I didn't buy in near its release or maybe they've upped their prices." So I went back through iZotope's release announcements for 2015/2016 and I ran across their $7.5 million dollar venture capital announcement. It was obvious what was happening after I read that, and so I decided that I wouldn't play that game. I think certain venture capitalist's do have the right motivations and happen to have money to help others. But in many cases, quick money/profit seems to be the driving force (as it appears in this one). I believe it is more important to get behind the right motivations and not help fuel the wrong ones...


Thanks  Yeah, watching their FB feed has been interesting. Whoever's making decisions there is responsible for pushing away a lot of their long standing users. No matter how many new users they lure in it's nothing compared to losing decade+ users who built the brand into what it was just 10 months ago... There's so much competition now they're failing to see that the pond is shrinking.

And considering more and more one-button apps like Ozone 8 are inevitable, at some point Ozone 8 will just be another generic do-it-for-you app instead of the elegant surgical beast it was known as in version 5... Even though the DSP's the same for now, dumbing Ozone 8 down this much immediately makes me question at what point does quality start to go out the window to meet a bottom line.

Another kicker is they totally missed the best thing they had going with Neutron; inter-plugin communication. If they focused on this they could have had something truly unique. 

Once you figure out the pattern of Neutron's choices one-button's a gimmick you get over really fast... IMO they focused on the wrong thing that made Neutron stand apart, and again, I'm pretty convinced there'll be a bunch of similar one-button products showing up really soon... God forbid they bestow the same fate on RX! That would


----------



## novaburst (Oct 9, 2017)

fixxer49 said:


> The Master Assistant feature is very intriguing, as is the improved reference track functionality. These alone are more than worth the upgrade price (for my needs, at least.)



So Isotope is offering good usage from their new plugins, and I guess it varies according to the volume of mixing and mastering needs to do.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 9, 2017)

fixxer49 said:


> I’m a/b-ing v8 and v5 right now...



This will be interesting,


----------



## fixxer49 (Oct 9, 2017)

novaburst said:


> So Isotope is offering good usage from their new plugins, and I guess it varies according to the volume of mixing and mastering needs to do.


yes. This update may not be for everyone. It ticks a lot of boxes and is a big improvement over Ozone 7 for the things i need it to do... for me. i have specialized needs, though (like everyone else here, i guess. ha.)


----------



## fixxer49 (Oct 9, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> And frankly no AI will ever do a better job than my own ears...
> 
> (Been reading about interesting things about Elevate though. Will be demoing it this week to see how it compares...)


You still pick the reference tracks - and sections within those reference tracks - with your own ears (and brain). I'm finding that there is sufficient tweakability in Ozone 8 after the fact. Disclaimer: I'm NOT a mastering engineer, and I only use Ozone to help get me in the ballpark for sending cue approvals internally. YMMV.


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 9, 2017)

Got both, loving them both. I missed 7 and jumped to 8 with ozone.

Really digging the in plugin referencing, its making checking my mixes next to where I want them to be much easier, same with Tonal Balance.

I have actually found myself using the Neutron 2 utility strip more than I expected, mostly to easily roll off the low end on stuff then fixing its stereo width.

-DJ


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 10, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Got both, loving them both. I missed 7 and jumped to 8 with ozone.
> 
> Really digging the in plugin referencing, its making checking my mixes next to where I want them to be much easier, same with Tonal Balance.
> 
> ...


The tonal balance and reference thing seems to be some of the most important and cool features, put a big smile on my face! Agree with you DJ! I demo'ed it and the "piano" addon to the tracking tool was actually kind of good.
But not on all. I only have N1, you think the N2 is worth it ... ofc subjective.


----------



## lpuser (Oct 10, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> The tonal balance and reference thing seems to be some of the most important and cool features, put a big smile on my face!



Tonal Balance looks indeed great and helps to visualise the sound better. However - and this is only my experience after a short testing period - the ares displayed in Tonal Balance are (of course) quite broad and even when applying additional EQs etc. to frequencies within a certain range, it does often not really change much with the indicators. This might quickly result in adding/substracting EQs like crazy, which totally alters the sound of a track but still only slightly the reference points in Tonal Balance which tend to say "you are not quite there".
What I think is really cool though, is that you can load any reference audio and see its tonal balance accordingly.


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 10, 2017)

lpuser said:


> Tonal Balance looks indeed great and helps to visualise the sound better. However - and this is only my experience after a short testing period - the ares displayed in Tonal Balance are (of course) quite broad and even when applying additional EQs etc. to frequencies within a certain range, it does often not really change much with the indicators. This might quickly result in adding/substracting EQs like crazy, which totally alters the sound of a track but still only slightly the reference points in Tonal Balance which tend to say "you are not quite there".
> What I think is really cool though, is that you can load any reference audio and see its tonal balance accordingly.



Yeah I load up reference tracks that have the kind of balance I am aiming at. If I am miles off I go back to the tracks themselves and see what I can do, doing it in the Tonal Balance tab felt like it wasnt changing much.

-DJ


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 10, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Yeah I load up reference tracks that have the kind of balance I am aiming at. If I am miles off I go back to the tracks themselves and see what I can do, doing it in the Tonal Balance tab felt like it wasnt changing much.
> 
> -DJ


True! But this could also be done with a few extra clicks, add a new track, insert a multimeter thing and see how the track structure is to a certain level and see that, and you can also use your ears hehe. 

I think I'll check the Eventide thing, but I cannot install it,says cannot find source file?! when I click on the DMG installer. If anyone has the same problem text here or pm, I'll check with their support too.
EQ works fine! Wanna check the Limiter thing how "cpu hoggy" it really is...like the MIL/MEL thing.


----------



## GdT (Oct 10, 2017)

I will be getting the upgrades as I master everything (different genres) with Ozone and I am very pleased with the results.

The new Tonal Balance Control looks good for getting an overall sound similar to reference tracks and I can choose my own reference tracks too.

The new Neutron Visual mixer looks pretty good for some things but, I am not sure about using it with orchestral music. I already use VSL MIR which does the sound stage placement, ER, and VSL does some EQ-ing too. I don't think the two could work together. Anyone got any thoughts on that?


----------



## novaburst (Oct 10, 2017)

GdT said:


> The new Neutron Visual mixer looks pretty good for some things but, I am not sure about using it with orchestral music. I



Haha when I was looking at this, the first thing that came in my mind was orchestral placements if it could handle it I think if it could handle a full size Orchestra it would be worth the upgrade,

My suspicions tell me that it is only ment to be used for a conventional band but I could be wrong and is it powerful enough to make convincing placement, if so I think izotope mailed this one.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 10, 2017)

Similar question for those who have it. I am on the original Neutron (nice tool). Will be starting a feature mix in the next couple weeks. 'Light' orchestral (pno/strings/pads/ solo wds) - something like this benefit that type of thing? I see this as VERY useful for more contemporary tracks (vocals, etc.) - but wondering about more traditional scores / orchestral usefulness. Love to see your opinions.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Oct 10, 2017)

novaburst said:


> is it powerful enough to make convincing placement


its just panning, volume and - if you want it to - change stereo width of an element. 
In my view there is no benefit if you are using libraries that are recorded in situ


----------



## novaburst (Oct 10, 2017)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> its just panning, volume and - if you want it to - change stereo width of an element.
> In my view there is no benefit if you are using libraries that are recorded in situ


Thanks for reply,


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 11, 2017)

novaburst said:


> Haha when I was looking at this, the first thing that came in my mind was orchestral placements if it could handle it I think if it could handle a full size Orchestra it would be worth the upgrade,



Someone beat me to it... That said, FYI it also won't pan mono. Mono channles are totally stuck in the center... 
So basically useless in mono and stereo. (Unless you enjoy turning one side of your mixes up or down.)


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Oct 11, 2017)

depends on what kind of plugin instance you load on mono signals. if you use mono/stereo versions it can then pan. That works for Pro Tools and Studio One but I don't know if Cubase and Logic support plugins with mono-input / stereo-output. 
It's a shame that their panning is just an L/R volume and not an L/R pan.


----------



## artomatic (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm wondering how many of you are Ozone Advance users? I have the O7 Standard and am wondering if it's worth it to go upgrade to 8 Advance (vintage comp, tape emu, etc.).


----------



## John Busby (Oct 11, 2017)

artomatic said:


> I'm wondering how many of you are Ozone Advance users? I have the O7 Standard and am wondering if it's worth it to go upgrade to 8 Advance (vintage comp, tape emu, etc.).


It's worth it if you want to run the modules as individual channel strip plug-ins


----------



## artomatic (Oct 11, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> It's worth it if you want to run the modules as individual channel strip plug-ins


Thanks! Didn't know one can run the modules as individual channel strip plug-ins. Definitely want that!


----------



## JT (Oct 11, 2017)

artomatic said:


> Thanks! Didn't know one can run the modules as individual channel strip plug-ins. Definitely want that!


The Spectral Shaper module in O8 advanced is one that I'm running on individual channel strips and getting good results.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Oct 11, 2017)

artomatic said:


> I'm wondering how many of you are Ozone Advance users? I have the O7 Standard and am wondering if it's worth it to go upgrade to 8 Advance (vintage comp, tape emu, etc.).


I'm using ozone 7 advanced as a part of Music Production Bundle 2. Having the individual modules is great, I especially like the vintage EQ as a separated Plugin. I don't know if that alone would be worth the higher Price of advanced - but bundled together with Neutron advanced and 'some other stuff' it was a great deal.


----------



## Fleer (Oct 11, 2017)

Loved O7 Advanced's individual plug-ins but didn't go for Neutron Advanced, as the standard version sufficed. No need then for surround or the individual plug-ins inside Neutron. Now, however, I'm afraid you'd need both Advanced versions (of O8 and N2) to get to the fun stuff, such as Tonal Balance Control, and functional mixing/mastering integration between the two.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 12, 2017)

Balefire said:


> The 'tonal control' thing that they're making a song and dance about is a shameless ripoff of Mastering The Mix's Reference plugin, which is actually better than Izotope's version. I personally think the upgrade pricing they're asking for is unjustifiable, especially as you only get 12 months of support.


Thx for the tips! Reference looks cool ... just gonna try the demo. 

Anyone who had CPU issues with Eventide's Bundle limiter?? I got a super fresh iMac 4.0GHz, about 20 channels (synths and voices), a lot of voices but ... got some serious cracks n pops. 512 was Ok but ... very weird.


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 12, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> Anyone who had CPU issues with Eventide's Bundle limiter?? I got a super fresh iMac 4.0GHz, about 20 channels (synths and voices), a lot of voices but ... got some serious cracks n pops. 512 was Ok but ... very weird.


Did you download the last version?

From KVR :

"EQuivocate 1.0.5 is now available which fixes some OpenGL rendering issues, and allows you to turn off OpenGL entirely if needed. If you were experiencing extreme CPU load, or sliders that don't show up, release 1.0.5 should fix your problems.
Also, thank you to the guys from Unfiltered Audio who gave me a heads up on their method for deactivating OpenGL rendering. You guys should know that most of the people making this gear are just great people.
https://www.eventideaudio.com/support/product/10598/installers (https://www.eventideaudio.com/support/p ... installers)
Dan"


----------



## Joe Maron (Oct 12, 2017)

Just received a new offer for the upgrade, $199 for O8N2 advanced. Seems there were a lot of complaints over the orioginal upgrade price!


----------



## lpuser (Oct 12, 2017)

Joe Maron said:


> Just received a new offer for the upgrade, $199 for O8N2 advanced. Seems there were a lot of complaints over the orioginal upgrade price!



... however iZotope has not generally changed pricing. My account still shows the same, so it might be depending on what you already own or from a 3rd party. Got my version from plugindiscounts.com which was amazingly cheaper than the original iZotope offer for Neutron owners who like to switch to the bundle.


----------



## milliontown (Oct 12, 2017)

From the iZotope Facebook page:
"That’s why when we launched Ozone 8 and Neutron 2 last week, we were dismayed to see so many of you upset about the pricing and upgrade options. Well, we’ve heard your concerns: effective immediately, we’re introducing a new price for Music Production Bundle 2 upgraders. That means if you already own Music Production Bundle 2, you can now upgrade to the O8N2 bundle for $199 (formerly $299). We hope this new price will allow more folks to get access to our new products so they can make the music and do the work they love.

Login to your iZotope account to redeem your coupon for O8N2 Bundle at $199 ($100 price cut)."


----------



## Quanah (Oct 12, 2017)

An option for MBP2 owners, sans RX standard.

"*At iZotope, we make it a point to stay connected to our community of passionate customers. Whether it's product research, surveys, or reading the comments on social media, your opinion matters to us. Last week, we announced Ozone 8 and Neutron 2, and some Music Production Bundle 2 customers expressed concern over pricing.*

*Effective today through October 31, you can now upgrade to the O8N2 Bundle for the introductory price of $199. The O8N2 Bundle includes Ozone 8 Advanced, Neutron 2 Advanced, and the new Tonal Balance Control plug-in. You still have the option of getting the Music Production Suite with RX 6 Standard for $299.*

*We are extremely proud of the new versions of Ozone and Neutron. A lot of hard work, research, and effort went into creating these two products. We hope this new price change will allow more customers to get access to our new products and enjoy the integrated workflow of Ozone 8 and Neutron 2.*"


----------



## koolkeys (Oct 12, 2017)

While it looks like they are trying to help people with pricing, they really didn't. They just gave a cheaper upgrade for less products. Great if you just want Ozone and Neutron upgrades, but you won't have the Music Production bundle. Obviously you get to keep your previous bundle so you don't lose products, but you also don't get the full bundle For the reduced pricing, and your future upgrade pricing will likely,Ely be affected. For those who like to stay up to date with the bundle, the price is still $300 to upgrade.

Not sure which route to take. I am also not debating value but just saying that they didn't really reduce pricing. Unless I am missing something?

Brent


----------



## Fleer (Oct 12, 2017)

Don’t get it.
What do they mean by:”That means if you already own Music Production Bundle 2, you can now upgrade to the O8N2 bundle for $199 (formerly $299)” if that ($299) was the price to upgrade MBP2 to MPS?


----------



## storyteller (Oct 12, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Don’t get it.
> What do they mean by:”That means if you already own Music Production Bundle 2, you can now upgrade to the O8N2 bundle for $199 (formerly $299)” if that ($299) was the price to upgrade MBP2 to MPS?


I can’t help but still see a venture-capital-backed marketing team at work. Spin the frustrated customer response into a “look what we did for you because we listened” approach, when it is really just a sleight-of-hand marketing spin. 

I am a very happy person and have been pleased with Neutron 1. For the most part, I think iZotope products are very good (albeit DDLY’s GUI needs a lot of help). It is just the principle of it all that rubs me the wrong way. So until that’s resolved, I just don’t believe in feeding the animal that is currently trying to bite my hand... The animal will eventually calm down or eventually run off all of its customers. It is up to them to figure out which animal they want to be.


----------



## RCsound (Oct 12, 2017)

Quanah said:


> An option for MBP2 owners, sans RX standard.
> 
> "*At iZotope, we make it a point to stay connected to our community of passionate customers. Whether it's product research, surveys, or reading the comments on social media, your opinion matters to us. Last week, we announced Ozone 8 and Neutron 2, and some Music Production Bundle 2 customers expressed concern over pricing.*
> 
> ...



No, this is not a proper upgrade path to MPB2 users, what i really want to see is Music Production Suite with and without RX standar, that way the price will be more accurate for those that upgrade from MPB2 to MPS (without RX Standar) with the price at 199$ and MPB2 to MPS (with RX Standar) with 299$. that's the correct way now that Izotope decided to lower the price to get O8N2 bundle.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 12, 2017)

I want to upgrade from Neutron 1 standard and Ozone 7 standard to the O8N2 bundle but it gets to me that if I hadn't bought Ozone 7 recently, I'd have been able to upgrade to the O8N2 bundle for the same price as it'll cost me now. So the money spent on O7 seems wasted now even though it was a decent deal at the time. I've only had O7 for a couple of months now.

I do really want O8 Advanced but I'm hesitating about the N2 Advanced upgrade as there's not too much in there for me for the price.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Oct 12, 2017)

ask them if they can do something for you. they might come up with an additional coupon just for you


----------



## Mornats (Oct 12, 2017)

It feels cheeky to ask really. My hesitation is partly due to the issue i mentioned above but also due to me seeing much more value in the Ozone upgrade than the Neutron one. I've been running the O8A demo for a week now and it's all over a track, giving me value. I'm going to trial N2A first to see if the linked Tonal thing and the Visual Mixer are worth it to me. Otherwise I'll just got for the Ozone upgrade. And it's not really Izotope's pricing strategy to blame for my perception of what use I'd get from the upgrade.


----------



## Joe Maron (Oct 12, 2017)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> ask them if they can do something for you. they might come up with an additional coupon just for you


I did just this a few weeks ago. Wanted to know if I could get an extra discount on RX Suite, given that I own MPB2 (which includes Insight and Neutron Advanced). I couldn't (and still can't!) justify the upgrade price. They kindly replied that they couldn't alter the price or contents of a bundle (they also added an upgrade copuon to my account, but the coupon was more expensive than the offer they had going at the moment).


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 12, 2017)

It seems to me that the new pricing structure is essentially a $100 per product one for Music Production Bundle 2 owners: $100 each for Ozone 8 Advanced and Neutron 2 Advanced in the O8N2 Bundle, and $100 each for Ozone 8 Advanced, Neutron 2 Advanced, and RX 6 Standard in the Music Production Suite.

In other words, if you want a straight upgrade of your Music Production Bundle 2, it'll now cost you $100 less; but if you want to upgrade and extend your Music Production Bundle 2 to the Music Production Suite—by upgrading to O8N2 _and_ adding RX 6 Standard (rather than Elements)—the price is the same as before.

And again, those are the upgrade sale prices—expiring after October 31—rather than the standard upgrade prices.

Is my understanding correct, or am I missing something?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Oct 12, 2017)

geoff you're absolutely right. the straight upgrade though will give you a license for O8N2 Bundle. you will keep your license for MPB2.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 12, 2017)

Quanah said:


> An option for MBP2 owners, sans RX standard.
> 
> "*At iZotope, we make it a point to stay connected to our community of passionate customers. Whether it's product research, surveys, or reading the comments on social media, your opinion matters to us. Last week, we announced Ozone 8 and Neutron 2, and some Music Production Bundle 2 customers expressed concern over pricing.*
> 
> ...



Why can they just have an upgrade path for Music Production Bundle 2 without dropping or adding other products. Sort of irritating.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 12, 2017)

storyteller said:


> I can’t help but still see a venture-capital-backed marketing team at work. Spin the frustrated customer response into a “look what we did for you because we listened” approach, when it is really just a slight-of-hand marketing spin.
> 
> I am a very happy person and have been pleased with Neutron 1. For the most part, I think iZotope products are very good (albeit DDLY’s GUI needs a lot of help). It is just the principle of it all that rubs me the wrong way. So until that’s resolved, I just don’t believe in feeding the animal that is currently trying to bite my hand... The animal will eventually calm down or eventually run off all of its customers. It is up to them to figure out which animal they want to be.



https://www.izotope.com/en/company/...izotope-inc-scores-12-million-investment.html

http://professional-sound.com/news/2015/01/izotope-hires-new-cfo/

Right during the shift from 5 to 6 which didn't go over so well... Considering they didn't take the hint then I don't see them changing their model anytime soon... And agreed, the pricing they announced today is just corporate sleight of hand. One less product, the numbers are the same...


----------



## storyteller (Oct 13, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> https://www.izotope.com/en/company/...izotope-inc-scores-12-million-investment.html
> 
> http://professional-sound.com/news/2015/01/izotope-hires-new-cfo/
> 
> Right during the shift from 5 to 6 which didn't go over so well... Considering they didn't take the hint then I don't see them changing their model anytime soon... And agreed, the pricing they announced today is just corporate sleight of hand. One less product, the numbers are the same...


Thank for that info. I missed those announcements when scrolling through (albeit I wasn’t looking for them originally). This is the more recent one that I ran across that prompted my original comments: https://www.izotope.com/en/company/...lion-in-new-financing-to-fuel-expansion-.html

Either way, I do think they mean well, but are just lost somewhere in the muck of VC agenda (and that never goes well). Hopefully they’ll come around. They’ve done a lot for the industry.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ozone is too expensive in my opinion. Instead get:
TDR Limiter
MJUC Comp
Your EQ of choice 

And you should be good to go...


----------



## Nils Neumann (Oct 13, 2017)

axb312 said:


> Ozone is too expensive in my opinion. Instead get:
> TDR Limiter
> MJUC Comp
> Your EQ of choice
> ...


Ozone is one click mastering, the price is not to expensive for people who know shit about mastering.


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 13, 2017)

milliontown said:


> Login to your iZotope account to redeem your coupon for O8N2 Bundle at $199 ($100 price cut)."



Or visit audiodeluxe and get an additional discount...


----------



## AllanH (Oct 13, 2017)

I doubt the venture capital infusion has much to do with higher prices. VCs want more customers for better valuation. If anything, the VCs had something to do with getting the $199 upgrade path in place (quickly). I may just scale back from the Production Bundle to N2O8 and forget about upgrading the rest. iZotope certainly made me think about whether an upgrade is worth it instead of making it a no-brainer; really stupid move (imo).


----------



## koolkeys (Oct 16, 2017)

Geoff Grace said:


> It seems to me that the new pricing structure is essentially a $100 per product one for Music Production Bundle 2 owners: $100 each for Ozone 8 Advanced and Neutron 2 Advanced in the O8N2 Bundle, and $100 each for Ozone 8 Advanced, Neutron 2 Advanced, and RX 6 Standard in the Music Production Suite.
> 
> In other words, if you want a straight upgrade of your Music Production Bundle 2, it'll now cost you $100 less; but if you want to upgrade and extend your Music Production Bundle 2 to the Music Production Suite—by upgrading to O8N2 _and_ adding RX 6 Standard (rather than Elements)—the price is the same as before.
> 
> ...


The problem is that if you want to stay up with the bundle, you have to go for the newer larger bundle. If you just upgrade to the o2n2 bundle, your bundle upgrade pricing for future bundles will be based on the former production bundle and NOT the newer music production bundle. 

So if you like what you have and want to stay up with the bundle For future upgrades, there is really just one option. They threw in the RX product to justify higher pricing, when I think it would have been cleaner to have a $100 upgrade coupon for those that wanted RX. Then you could buy the full bundle for the lower price and buy RX if you want it. 

Sorry for the typos. 

Brent


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 17, 2017)

To be honest with you, I am fed up with these prices for upgrading, I have been using Ozone since version 5 (2013). Izotope makes great products, period. But almost every year there is a paid update and you pay 50-150 USD for upgrading to new version, which is a lot when summed up. Being loyal customer and liking the software back then, but yesterday when I saw my SPECIAL SUPER DUPER UPDATE price for loyal customer of 150 USD, I did not really want to upgrade at all. A thought crossed my mind, should I just ditch Izotope and use something really simple, like Cubase own mastering plugins or 3rd party free or low cost things? Because this will go on probably, isn't it? Ozone 9, 10, 11, each for 100 USD more.


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 17, 2017)

Looks like subscription model but without the name...


----------



## HardyP (Oct 17, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> Looks like subscription model but without the name...


whow, you found the words for my exact feelings....


----------



## tack (Oct 17, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> Looks like subscription model but without the name...


Except that I can choose not to upgrade, which I have, and my old version continues to work. So while I can sort of empathize, at least the worst aspect of subscription software doesn't apply here.


----------



## lpuser (Oct 18, 2017)

Well, at least other seem to follow this path: Sonarworks also charges an upgrade fee for their "Reference" Plugin - so having bought it just a few months ago (and not having received any real enhancements), users can now decide to pay more for version 4.


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 18, 2017)

tack said:


> Except that I can choose not to upgrade, which I have, and my old version continues to work. So while I can sort of emphasize, at least the worst aspect of subscription software doesn't apply here.


You'r totally right.
I'd add that for the amount asking here for certain upgrade paths though, dev that adopted the subscription model offer all them plug-ins and any new ones added during membership.
Of course iZotope couldn't offer all them plug ins, but still.
Could they?
Anyway, like I said before, I already went for alternatives like e.g. Elevate and MeldaProducion MXXX.
Worth to say it really depends on everyone's needs to get things done, and the time needed to achieve them.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 18, 2017)

PeterKorcek said:


> Cubase own mastering plugins



I always find using cubase plugins has your DAW crashing, glitching, freezing, all over the place, do t know if this is the case with cubase 9

Always find Daws in general are more stable with good quality 3rd party plugins.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 18, 2017)

novaburst said:


> I always find using cubase plugins has your DAW crashing, glitching, freezing, all over the place, do t know if this is the case with cubase 9
> 
> Always find Daws in general are more stable with good quality 3rd party plugins.


It was just a suggestion, I had a few crashes with Cubase when it was version 7-7.5, very occasional with v8 and since v9, not a single crash using their plugins or other plugins. Of course if you have dedicated software for particular thing (EQ, compression, mastering suite) especially by very capable company (FabFilter, Izotope) then it's a great toolkit. I was just surprised by the upgrade super sale price of 150 USD, seems a bit high to me and it's neverending with more paid updates to come. I don't know, maaaaan


----------



## novaburst (Oct 18, 2017)

PeterKorcek said:


> 150 USD, seems a bit high to me and it's neverending with more paid updates to come. I don't know, maaaaan



Yes it is surprising, especially with this new updates with neutron and ozone 7 being under a year old.

Can understand why it can be a little annoying. 



PeterKorcek said:


> v9, not a single crash using their plugins or other plugins.



So they are doing better, now well at least you have the option, I am still using cubase 6, but a ton of 3rd party plugins, cubase still does the magic, but never use its dedicated plugins.


----------



## Dan Drebing (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm not wild about the frequency of Ozone's paid updates, but I view investment in their products as an investment is reducing my time spent banging my head against a wall trying to mix and master. So far I've really liked the Tonal Balance Control plugin; someone who is a good mix engineer would definitely not need this tool at all, but I've found it super useful when mixing my own material because by the time I get to mixing and mastering I've heard my material so much I can't listen to it objectively and don't hear mix flaws (even sometimes when comparing to reference tracks). If you're a good mixer/masterer, you might not need the updates.

Also the ability to create general tonal balance guides from selected tracks or collections of tracks should be very useful.


----------



## bill45 (Oct 19, 2017)

How is the Ozone 8 limiter? The one in 7 was real good.


----------



## CologneScoring (Oct 29, 2017)

Dan Drebing said:


> I'm not wild about the frequency of Ozone's paid updates, but I view investment in their products as an investment is reducing my time spent banging my head against a wall trying to mix and master. So far I've really liked the Tonal Balance Control plugin; someone who is a good mix engineer would definitely not need this tool at all, but I've found it super useful when mixing my own material because by the time I get to mixing and mastering I've heard my material so much I can't listen to it objectively and don't hear mix flaws (even sometimes when comparing to reference tracks). If you're a good mixer/masterer, you might not need the updates.
> 
> Also the ability to create general tonal balance guides from selected tracks or collections of tracks should be very useful.



Good point. I think we all have to keep in mind, that companies, as well as people, need some kind of regular income to make their living. That said I‘m with the ones who tend to find their upgrades a little pricey. It’s hard to find the right balance here I think. Despite that I‘m in on the N2O8 Upgrade. Maybe we all would have a much easier living, if there wasn’t that much software-piracy out there...


----------



## anp27 (Oct 29, 2017)

bill45 said:


> How is the Ozone 8 limiter? The one in 7 was real good.



There are noticeable improvements in IRC IV in Ozone 8's Maximizer.



CologneScoring said:


> That said I‘m with the ones who tend to find their upgrades a little pricey.



Their initial $299 upgrade price from Music Production Bundle 2 to O8N2 was definitely out of the question for most, but they lowered that to $199 + further discounts from third party resellers changed a lot of minds. I think $167 (from JRR Shop) was a really reasonable upgrade price especially with all of the new feature additions.



Dan Drebing said:


> Also the ability to create general tonal balance guides from selected tracks or collections of tracks should be very useful.



This one's a game changer, one of favorite features in the Tonal Balance Control plugin. It is extremely useful.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 30, 2017)

anp27 said:


> Their initial $299 upgrade price from Music Production Bundle 2 to O8N2 was definitely out of the question for most, but they lowered that to $199 + further discounts from third party resellers changed a lot of minds. I think $167 (from JRR Shop) was a really reasonable upgrade price especially with all of the new feature additions.



The "crossgrade" wording on Music Production Bundle 2 to O8N2 has me a little concerned. Does crossgrading in this case mean surrendering your ability to upgrade Music Production Bundle 2? In other words, will future upgrade offers stem from ownership of Music Production Bundle 2, O8N2, or both?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 30, 2017)

anp27 said:


> There are noticeable improvements in IRC IV in Ozone 8's Maximizer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know how much longer that deal is going to carry on?
Because iZotope are set to end their deal in a few days and I need to hang on until the end of the week

So hoping that a 3rd party will have an upgrade deal by then as I have the Music Production 2 Bundle


----------



## anp27 (Oct 30, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Do you know how much longer that deal is going to carry on? Because iZotope are set to end their deal in a few days and I need to hang on until the end of the week
> 
> So hoping that a 3rd party will have an upgrade deal by then as I have the Music Production 2 Bundle



Third party deals happen the exact same time that iZotope have their sales. Today is the last day for the upgrade deal unfortunately. I really don't see them having a Black Friday sale since this current one is just ending but I could be wrong... hopefully for your sake I am! If you can somehow swing it and buy the upgrade before the sale ends you totally should.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 30, 2017)

I surrendered and split my Music Production Bundle and got O8N2. I'm still disappointed that iZotope chose to not provide a clean upgrade path for the Music Production Bundle without adding new product or reducing content.


----------



## anp27 (Oct 30, 2017)

AllanH said:


> I surrendered and split my Music Production Bundle



How did you do that? And how exactly did you 'split' it?


----------



## AllanH (Oct 30, 2017)

By"splitting" I meant: I purchased the upgrade from Music Production Bundle to O8N2 ($199 at izotope, less at discounters).

I say "split", because the "upgrade" is only an upgrade of Ozone and Neutron. I'm leaving all the other components in the music production bundle at version 7. Since there are only nominal upgrades, if any, outside Ozone/Neutron I'm disappointed that iZotope could not provide a $199 upgrade path for the entire Music Production Bundle.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 31, 2017)

Never had an upgrade path from Alloy2 to Neutron either . Very disappointing


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 8, 2018)

Through March 29: iZotope Music Production Suite Upgrade From MPB 2 is listed for $199 at JRR Shop ($169.15 in cart). Use the "GROUP" coupon to bring it down to $167.16.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Mar 8, 2018)

thx for the heads up geoff. Still I feel like that's not a good deal for me since i already have rx6 standard bought separately. So I would end ip with two licenses for rx.
if nectar gets updated next i might consider upgrading though. There is so much that could be done to make nectar the perfect voice channelstrip.


----------



## String-for-sale (Mar 9, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> Through March 29: iZotope Music Production Suite Upgrade From MPB 2 is listed for $199 at JRR Shop ($169.15 in cart). Use the "GROUP" coupon to bring it down to $167.16.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


I think I will upgrade to the O8N2 bundle instead. I already have the RX pack from the MPS 1 and I haven't use it yet, so I don't see any incentive to pay more to get RX6.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Mar 9, 2018)

String-for-sale said:


> I think I will upgrade to the O8N2 bundle instead. I already have the RX pack from the MPS 1 and I haven't use it yet, so I don't see any incentive to pay more to get RX6.



I just did the same thing. I already have the RX 5 plugin pack, which seems to be all that I need and more, and I didn't have the full MPB anyway, just O7 Adv. The "GROUP" coupon does work on the O8N2 crossgrade, too ... for which $167 is a very good price IMO.


----------



## String-for-sale (Mar 12, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> I just did the same thing. I already have the RX 5 plugin pack, which seems to be all that I need and more, and I didn't have the full MPB anyway, just O7 Adv. The "GROUP" coupon does work on the O8N2 crossgrade, too ... for which $167 is a very good price IMO.


For me, it's 125$ for O8N2, but I have MPB2. 167$ would be the price to upgrade to the bundle including RX6.


----------



## AllanH (Mar 12, 2018)

String-for-sale said:


> For me, it's 125$ for O8N2, but I have MPB2. 167$ would be the price to upgrade to the bundle including RX6.


That's much nicer that what I paid upon release. I paid $170 excl. RX6 from MPB2 essentially not getting RX6.

EDIT: I could have been clearer - I paid $170 to upgrade to O8N2 from MBP2 (both advanced edition)


----------

